
New Conjecture in the Theory of Computation and the P vs. NP Problem - calhoun137
https://medium.com/@calhoun137/new-conjecture-in-the-theory-of-computation-and-the-p-vs-np-problem-e475fdb143f0
======
gus_massa
The problem with your algorithm is not that it is wrong. The problem is that
everybody know that if you can duplicate the number of machines in a fixed
amount of time, then you can solve any NP-Complete problem in polinomial time.

It's a bad model for computation, because implementing this in real life will
means a giant ball of machines that expands exponentially faster, until it has
to grow faster than the speed of light.

